# CalARTS MFA (plus York and Columbia)



## intelectronik (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi everyone, 
I've recently been accepted into the CalARTS MFA program for Film Directing. I was wondering if any of you had any good/bad info on the school or program? 

Me, I'm mostly into European-type stuff, Tarkovsky, Herzog, Jim Jartmusch, slow-moving arty stuff.

I've also been accepted into York in Toronto, and possibly Columbia University. If you have any thoughts on those, please post! Thanks


----------



## intelectronik (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi everyone, 
I've recently been accepted into the CalARTS MFA program for Film Directing. I was wondering if any of you had any good/bad info on the school or program? 

Me, I'm mostly into European-type stuff, Tarkovsky, Herzog, Jim Jartmusch, slow-moving arty stuff.

I've also been accepted into York in Toronto, and possibly Columbia University. If you have any thoughts on those, please post! Thanks


----------



## dancingbear (Apr 5, 2004)

I know Cal Arts is a lot more experimental than most schools but probably not as much as the Art Institute of Chicago. Congratulations on being accepted; I'm sure that's a great place to make films, I'm sure many of your classmates will share your passion for "slow moving arty stuff." Possibly Columbia? Are you still waiting to hear from them, as well? I had an interview but haven't heard back, yet. I have no idea how the interview went. It was over the phone and it's kind of hard to read people. Good luck with everything. Let me know if you hear back from Columbia.


----------



## NotaMono (Apr 6, 2004)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by intelectronik:
I was wondering if any of you had any good/bad info on the school or program? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A couple of my friends from undergrad are in the experimental animation MFA program at Cal Arts.  I know one has enjoyed it but is taking some time off before jumping in on her thesis.  I haven't talked with the other recently.

Kris Malkiewicz is the main cinematography teacher over there I believe (Not sure if people in the directing program take his class).  He, quite literally, wrote the book on the subject that most film students around the world are taught from.  I had the pleasure of chatting with him for about 1/2 an hour recently and I'd be quite envious of you if you get to take his class.  Looking at their website they have some other faculty of note like James Benning.

They have produced some excellent filmmakers there over the years: Tim Burton, the Polish brothers and their amazing DP David Mullen (Who serves as an excellent online mentor to many aspiring cinematographers such as myself).  And of course, Paul Reubens went there too.

Given your list of influences you'll fit right in there.  If anything your tastes may be more mainstream than many in the program.

Good luck and congrats on getting in!

Nota "Mono's Playhouse" Mono


----------

